# CC Custom DRL Kit daylight & turn signal



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Ok guys. I need your opinion on which one you would prefer and why.

I'm actually in contact with the guys from the first video to see if they can also offer it in the same way/pattern the second video does. He's going to call me tomorrow to see if it's possible.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gshA91esycM

Or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pXawGM9k6k


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

jlc is out of Cali and I dont think anybody has purchased their kit yet. There was a big fuss over htem using a members picture to sell their led drl. I'm yet to see a single person who has bought a set and the set does not come with a housing and as you can see comes with a ton of wiring, which I will admit im not in the slightest bit comfortable taking on. 

The second brand I believe is a Russian company that nobody was able to get a hold of.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

ptfern said:


> Ok guys. I need your opinion on which one you would prefer and why.
> 
> I'm actually in contact with the guys from the first video to see if they can also offer it in the same way/pattern the second video does. He's going to call me tomorrow to see if it's possible.
> 
> ...


Yeah at the moment there are no reputable companies making DRL kits with housings 

Where in Orlando do you live and what color is your R Line? I might have passed you the other day


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> jlc is out of Cali and I dont think anybody has purchased their kit yet. There was a big fuss over htem using a members picture to sell their led drl. I'm yet to see a single person who has bought a set and the set does not come with a housing and as you can see comes with a ton of wiring, which I will admit im not in the slightest bit comfortable taking on.
> 
> The second brand I believe is a Russian company that nobody was able to get a hold of.


I installed a set on a member's car yesterday. Trying to get him to post pictures. One thing to point out about the lights from jlc is you really can't see them unless you stand to either side of the vehicle. Stand directly in the middle of the CC and you can hardly see them.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Jazfreek said:


> I installed a set on a member's car yesterday. Trying to get him to post pictures. One thing to point out about the lights from jlc is you really can't see them unless you stand to either side of the vehicle. Stand directly in the middle of the CC and you can hardly see them.


Ill try and get pics up tomorrow. They are really bright at night and can be seen directly from the front. If you move slightly to the side they are very bright. I havent really had an opportunity to check them out very ell during the day.

When initially cracked open the case, I messed up the clear lens by getting epoxy all over it and tried to clean it with anbrillo pad and made the lens really dull. So I'm going to redo them right this time using new clear lens and dremeling the open and use something less messy than epoxy. So I may wait to post pics til I redo them


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Just remembered I did take 2 pics in my garage. They aren't very good but will give you an idea of how they look

Hope this shows up as I'm posting from my xoom


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> Just remembered I did take 2 pics in my garage. They aren't very good but will give you an idea of how they look
> 
> Hope this shows up as I'm posting from my xoom


Not too bad looking, but at the same time it has kind of a cheapie look and not like the other guys


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

That's the thing guys. I'm trying to get them to change their set-up to the more clean/brighter look that you can see in the second video from the guy in Korea. 


They're going to get back to me today. Maybe if there's enough interest they'll do it, and maybe a group buy of some sorts.

Also, you can send your clear turn signals to them and they'll install it and send back to you. :thumbup:


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Keep in mind I took the pictures with a phone camera so the quality is horrible. They are pretty bright and once I redo the setup, it will look better. I'll have to tilt the circuit board so it faces more to the front rather than the side. When I first cracked open the lens, I used a heat gun and an exacto knife. It was my first time really using a heat gun and kind of made my lens look foggy in some spots plus when I put it back together I used epoxy which I wasn't used to working with either and was a bit to messy. I'll try to take pics with a real camera and post it


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> Keep in mind I took the pictures with a phone camera so the quality is horrible. They are pretty bright and once I redo the setup, it will look better. I'll have to tilt the circuit board so it faces more to the front rather than the side. When I first cracked open the lens, I used a heat gun and an exacto knife. It was my first time really using a heat gun and kind of made my lens look foggy in some spots plus when I put it back together I used epoxy which I wasn't used to working with either and was a bit to messy. I'll try to take pics with a real camera and post it


It doesn't look bad, but it doesn't mirror the older style led drl that audi has, at the same time it looks too bright to be the newer rope style led that audi has been implimenting. It's like it's inbetween. I believe the previous Florida owned CC that I saw had one's that looked individual and not like a rope and they were bright enough to see, but not to overpower. Either way its far from bad looking.

Also to the poster above me. How much is JLC charging to wire up a set of clears with their product and are they wiring it as plug and play or will you be stuck trying ot wire up that mess?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> It doesn't look bad, but it doesn't mirror the older style led drl that audi has, at the same time it looks too bright to be the newer rope style led that audi has been implimenting. It's like it's inbetween. I believe the previous Florida owned CC that I saw had one's that looked individual and not like a rope and they were bright enough to see, but not to overpower. Either way its far from bad looking.
> 
> Also to the poster above me. How much is JLC charging to wire up a set of clears with their product and are they wiring it as plug and play or will you be stuck trying ot wire up that mess?


Are those JLC lights? Cause they look pretty much identical if not exactly like mine. 










I believe JLC said it would cost $350 if he provided the lens. So if you ship him the lens, probably around $300 (overall cost including lens, led board and labor)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> Are those JLC lights? Cause they look pretty much identical if not exactly like mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are the guy from Europe who did one set and then ended up getting banned or something I think. He sent slews of crap to JLC and JLC came on here and also got banned. The lights JLC made were supposed to be a knock off of the guy's I posted, but as I can see form the pictures they look way different. As far as the lights costing 350 or 300 if you provide your own housing. The housing is 100 bucks. At that rate i'd just keep my clears and pay the 50 so I could sell my clears.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Those are the guy from Europe who did one set and then ended up getting banned or something I think. He sent slews of crap to JLC and JLC came on here and also got banned. The lights JLC made were supposed to be a knock off of the guy's I posted, but as I can see form the pictures they look way different. As far as the lights costing 350 or 300 if you provide your own housing. The housing is 100 bucks. At that rate i'd just keep my clears and pay the 50 so I could sell my clears.


Are you saying the ones I posted (mine) and the picture you posted are completely different? If so, I don't see it. They look the same to me. Can you point me to what you see as the difference?


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

I have a set on the way. Jazz how did you wire it all?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> Are you saying the ones I posted (mine) and the picture you posted are completely different? If so, I don't see it. They look the same to me. Can you point me to what you see as the difference?


Look at the area I circled in Red on your picture. Unless your camera angle is bad or the cell phone distorts the color that much basically your led is somewhat of a large bright blue that shines outward rather than focuses like the led on the right does. Yours looks similar to me form pictures to the newer audi style rope leds than the older style point leds. The one on the right at any distance from the pictures i've seen looks like point leds. If you take some better pictures maybe I would change my opinion, but from what I see now I don't see how you can say they are the same.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Look at the area I circled in Red on your picture. Unless your camera angle is bad or the cell phone distorts the color that much basically your led is somewhat of a large bright blue that shines outward rather than focuses like the led on the right does. Yours looks similar to me form pictures to the newer audi style rope leds than the older style point leds. The one on the right at any distance from the pictures i've seen looks like point leds. If you take some better pictures maybe I would change my opinion, but from what I see now I don't see how you can say they are the same.


I'm saying they are the same as far as the design. Same amount of LED's. During the day time, on mine, you can see the LED's as individuals and I believe the same at night. I believe my camera phone just distorts it to hell. I'll have to take a look at it again today.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> I'm saying they are the same as far as the design. Same amount of LED's. During the day time, on mine, you can see the LED's as individuals and I believe the same at night. I believe my camera phone just distorts it to hell. I'll have to take a look at it again today.


Take some more pics like I said either way I like it im just more partial to the look on the right side. That's all. At this point ill take what I can get I want my led drl. Cash in hand


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Take some more pics like I said either way I like it im just more partial to the look on the right side. That's all. At this point ill take what I can get I want my led drl. Cash in hand


Yea i'll def get more pics with a better camera and post hopefully this evening or tomorrow morning. I was going to have JLC just put it together for me but really didn't want to spend $300-$350 so I just bought the LED board and said I'll find some help locally to put them together. I tried to tackle the opening of the lens and putting them back but didn't do a bad job so I'm hoping to redo them this weekend since I have another pair of clear lens.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Beastmobile said:


> Yea i'll def get more pics with a better camera and post hopefully this evening or tomorrow morning. I was going to have JLC just put it together for me but really didn't want to spend $300-$350 so I just bought the LED board and said I'll find some help locally to put them together. I tried to tackle the opening of the lens and putting them back but didn't do a bad job so I'm hoping to redo them this weekend since I have another pair of clear lens.


So mind enligthening us with a DIY of how you did it? When do the drl turn on? During just the day or do they come on at night too? How are they wired up? Did you have to splice into the lights?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

I bought a Set from JLC and haven't found the time to install them. They even have 3M clear bra installed on them already. 

PM me with an offer


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey guys.

I just had a conversation with Louie from JLC Lighting and I think you guys are going to be happy with what Louie and I are working on. He'll be chiming in soon with the news.


Stay tuned....


----------



## ptfern (Apr 15, 2004)

ptfern said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I just had a conversation with Louie from JLC Lighting and I think you guys are going to be happy with what Louie and I are working on. He'll be chiming in soon with the news.
> 
> ...




Also. Anybody in the southern California area with a CC? We're probably going to need your help.

Let me or Louie know when he posts in the next coming days.


Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

ptfern said:


> Also. Anybody in the southern California area with a CC? We're probably going to need your help.
> 
> Let me or Louie know when he posts in the next coming days.
> 
> ...


im in az but if it doesnt look like crap ill drive. Also louie is banned


----------



## Altima2 (May 13, 2011)

*I know the Second one*

Actually the Second one came from CC club in Korea(I am sure that It didn't come from Russia.). It cost like 90 dollars w/ installation. I saw the inventor in Korea and it is made w/ his own kit. I think all of other kits in this page are diffrent w/ second one.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Altima2 said:


> Actually the Second one came from CC club in Korea(I am sure that It didn't come from Russia.). It cost like 90 dollars w/ installation. I saw the inventor in Korea and it is made w/ his own kit. I think all of other kits in this page are diffrent w/ second one.


How do we get it here


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Recently ordered the JLC ones online. They showed up fast, but I have a few concerns.

After PM'ing Jazfreek, I realize that the JLC lights need resistors WHICH ARE NOT INCLUDED!!!!


Weak sauce, JLC... SO for 150 bucks, you gotta by some resistors online which, as a business owner i consider to suck...

They are MADe for a cc , so the fact they don't include the proper resistors, makes it pretty lame imo


I am in Huntington Beach, CA JLC if you are reading this.... Was hoping to install your LEDS in my CC before this weekends ROTIFORM Funday Sunday, but I have to complete the incomplete lights you sold me so it's going to be a no go...:thumbdown:

Still planning on a DIY for the lights but obviously need time....

JLC, I will drive my hot ass cc to Montery Park in the AM just call me, i'll be there lol

21 three 2 ten thirty 2 99

oh yeah, this is the car, will be featured this weekend at the rotiform show, first pic of brand new NUE classic contour.... fully loaded... lol


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

Got my lights from JLC last week just got finished installing them. My pictures don't do them justice. You can see the lights are separate in person but the pictures make it look like a solid light. The turn signals are easy to see. I would have preferred to have the DRLs turn off when the turns are activated but I am not that good with wiring. The lighting is balanced but because of the backlighting the left seems brighter.

Please excuse the dirty car.


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea I'm having the same issues with the lights showing up properly in pictures. In person, you can see that the LED's are separate and are pretty bright. Here is a video with mine in action. Not the best video but you get the idea






Also here are a few pictures after I re-did them this weekend:


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Looks good beast. Honestly though still can't see it even in the video. Still nice though


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Looks good beast. Honestly though still can't see it even in the video. Still nice though


I must have a cheap camera or something or don't know how to use it lol. In all honesty, in person you can see the LED's as individual lights. I'm sure db1.8t can attest to that


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

From a few feet out you can see the individual clusters of white lights but farther out it appears like a solid light.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

db1.8t said:


> From a few feet out you can see the individual clusters of white lights but farther out it appears like a solid light.


gotcha


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice lights Beastmobile!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I generally hate LEDs, but damn those are nice.


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

Those LEDs look good but I still wish the car had HIDs or projector headlights to go along with it


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Beast: can we get some day time pix?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Jazfreek said:


> Beast: can we get some day time pix?


Yup.. I'll try and take some today and will post later.


----------



## ViperCC (May 23, 2011)

Is it just me, or do the JLC's look blue? Like, get you pulled over blue. I want a bright white look, not blue. I'm ready to throw down the $ for some LED DRL's though if they look right.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

PM - Me IM selling mine installed with resistors from JLC lighting... I have never gotten around to wiring them since December. 

Comes with lens, led boards installed already.


----------



## sti581 (Dec 14, 2009)

meccausa said:


> PM - Me IM selling mine installed with resistors from JLC lighting... I have never gotten around to wiring them since December.
> 
> Comes with lens, led boards installed already.




how much? private message me


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

meccausa said:


> PM - Me IM selling mine installed with resistors from JLC lighting... I have never gotten around to wiring them since December.
> 
> Comes with lens, led boards installed already.


could u PM me the price too? thanks
also, do yours look like the ones posted, and are they plug-and-play?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Beast,
Are yours the ones from JLC? I bought the set from Mecca and am wondering on the best way to install them into my 2011 CC. Can you tell me what coding needs to be done via vag? Also, Do the lights stay on all day or just when DRL's are on? What about nighttime? Im kinda confused. I'm looking to basically have them running all the time and work with the turn signals as well. Any help you can offer I appreciate. 

Frankie







Beastmobile said:


> Just remembered I did take 2 pics in my garage. They aren't very good but will give you an idea of how they look
> 
> Hope this shows up as I'm posting from my xoom


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Beast,
> Are yours the ones from JLC? I bought the set from Mecca and am wondering on the best way to install them into my 2011 CC. Can you tell me what coding needs to be done via vag? Also, Do the lights stay on all day or just when DRL's are on? What about nighttime? Im kinda confused. I'm looking to basically have them running all the time and work with the turn signals as well. Any help you can offer I appreciate.
> 
> Frankie


yes these are the lights from JLC. I had someone else do the coding but I believe it's something like this:

-Tap into comfort cornering lights
- Go into Vagcom and switch on DRL's
- Set FOGLIGHTS TO DRLS- Sets comfort cornering lights as DRL
- Disable DRL intensity
- Enable turn DRL off when Turn Signal engaged

Maybe we can have others that have done this chime in with the exact vag settings.

They are only on during the daytime. I'm sure there is probably a way via vag so you can have them on at night too.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Beastmobile said:


> yes these are the lights from JLC. I had someone else do the coding but I believe it's something like this:
> 
> -Tap into comfort cornering lights
> - Go into Vagcom and switch on DRL's
> ...


Ive been told to have them on all the time to just tap into a 12v power source, just not sure if there is an extra wire for that since I havent received them yet. Im a little unclear on all the insructions for connecting. Wish I had an installation guide from JLC.

Frankie


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

vwaudivim said:


> Ive been told to have them on all the time to just tap into a 12v power source, just not sure if there is an extra wire for that since I havent received them yet. Im a little unclear on all the insructions for connecting. Wish I had an installation guide from JLC.
> 
> Frankie


They do not come with any instructions. You have two positive wires and one negative wire. I taped into the turn for negative and positive for the turn. I then plugged the remaining positive into a fuse in the engine compartment that has power with accessories. My DRL is on as soon as I put my key in the ignition. Wiring it this way was the easiest I could find without sacrificing my cornering lights like the other method. My DRLs do not turn off when you hit the turn signal but they are bright enough that you have no problem seeing them.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

db1.8t said:


> They do not come with any instructions. You have two positive wires and one negative wire. I taped into the turn for negative and positive for the turn. I then plugged the remaining positive into a fuse in the engine compartment that has power with accessories. My DRL is on as soon as I put my key in the ignition. Wiring it this way was the easiest I could find without sacrificing my cornering lights like the other method. My DRLs do not turn off when you hit the turn signal but they are bright enough that you have no problem seeing them.


Are they on at nighttime as well?

Frankie


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

vwaudivim said:


> Are they on at nighttime as well?
> 
> Frankie


 yes


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

vwaudivim said:


> Ive been told to have them on all the time to just tap into a 12v power source, just not sure if there is an extra wire for that since I havent received them yet. Im a little unclear on all the insructions for connecting. Wish I had an installation guide from JLC.
> 
> Frankie


If you want them all the time, you'll probably have to what db1.8 did. Not sure if you go that route if you can make the necessary changes via vag to have the LED turn off when the blinkers are on. I sent you a PM as well.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

db1.8t said:


> yes


What did you wire them into to have them on all the time.

Frankie


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

Another way to do it would be to put a relay that is normally closed inline on the power wire for the "white" leds. connect the trigger wire for the relay to the turn signal hot wire.... then whenever the turn blinks, the relay "opens" the power wire to the "white" led, causing it to turn off when the turn blinks....

so you would run 2 relays to the fuse box under hood, the small bosch cube relays.... you need normally closed relays, they actually "open" or "break" the connection when triggered. 

I am ordering the resistors on e bay tonight, will do the install with relay trick ASAP.


Anyone figure out how to turn the DRL's off on a 2012 yet?

and still never heard from JLC, i'm in southern California if they need a test mule...


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's an idea...

Tap into the your headlights and just use Vagcom to dim your DRL to zero. Doing it this way insures that they come all the time.


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

you could connect directly to headlights, but it is probably easier and less likely to cause any problems if you just go to an acc. fuse in the box under the hood... No need to tap into the headlights, the fuse block is right there


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

windsor96vr6 said:


> Another way to do it would be to put a relay that is normally closed inline on the power wire for the "white" leds. connect the trigger wire for the relay to the turn signal hot wire.... then whenever the turn blinks, the relay "opens" the power wire to the "white" led, causing it to turn off when the turn blinks....
> 
> so you would run 2 relays to the fuse box under hood, the small bosch cube relays.... you need normally closed relays, they actually "open" or "break" the connection when triggered.
> 
> ...


I was trying to figure this out but I do not know enough about electronics to know what kind of relay I needed. Can you let me know what relay you used once you figure it out and how you wired it?


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

db1.8t said:


> I was trying to figure this out but I do not know enough about electronics to know what kind of relay I needed. Can you let me know what relay you used once you figure it out and how you wired it?


you use a bosch cube relay, standard automotive relay. 

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=bosch+relay&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


basically hook the power wire for the white led to the relays 30 and 87a terminals.

So battery power (fused of course) to the relay pin #30

then a wire from 87a out to the actual white led's power wire.

you would then ground 86 and tap 85 to the turn signal wire positive.

86 and 85 are kinda like the POS and NEG connections for a tiny little electromagnet 

when the turn blinks, it sends power to 85 which completes the circuit with 86 causing 87a to "relay" or "switch" over to 87....

nothing is connected to 87, so it is creating an open circuit to the white led, turning it off.

in between the blinks of the turn, there is no power to the pin 85, so the spring loaded contact de energizes, and it flips back to 87a.... this relights the white, so they would be blinking in between the yellow pulses, and when the turn shuts off, they re illuminate the white.

make sense?


on the google link i posted above, Bosch relay unraveled or something up top has a good explanation.


----------



## Mr Neon (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone have pic of fitting the LED's into the turn lenses or a guide for DIY's?


----------



## Beastmobile (Jan 12, 2011)

Mr Neon said:


> Anyone have pic of fitting the LED's into the turn lenses or a guide for DIY's?


I used a dremel to cut open the housing and then used epoxy and silicone to seal it back together

Here is a picture of where I cut it


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

yes turning off DRL's on the 2012 has to be done manually with VCDS. Here's the coding so you can get your xenons installed :
----------
DRL's
Disable Daytime Running Lights
[09 – Cent. Elect] [Long Coding – 07] [Long Coding Helper] Factory Xenon
[Byte 11] [Bit 2]
Uncheck "Daytime Running Lights (via Low Beam) active"
Factory Halogen
[Byte 15] [Bit 6]
Uncheck "Daytime Running Lights (via separate lights) active"
[Do It!] 
---------------

Frankie
------------



windsor96vr6 said:


> Another way to do it would be to put a relay that is normally closed inline on the power wire for the "white" leds. connect the trigger wire for the relay to the turn signal hot wire.... then whenever the turn blinks, the relay "opens" the power wire to the "white" led, causing it to turn off when the turn blinks....
> 
> so you would run 2 relays to the fuse box under hood, the small bosch cube relays.... you need normally closed relays, they actually "open" or "break" the connection when triggered.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr Neon said:


> Anyone have pic of fitting the LED's into the turn lenses or a guide for DIY's?


Someone please, lol. Mine should be here tomorrow and i really need someone to help me with these. Anyone in the tri-state area that can help me I'll activate your video in motion on your RNS510 for helping me PLEASE lol

Frankie


----------



## db1.8t (Jan 5, 2005)

windsor96vr6 said:


> you use a bosch cube relay, standard automotive relay.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=bosch+relay&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
> 
> ...


Yes this makes sense. i am going to attempt this soon as I just got the relays.

Thank you very much.:thumbup:


----------



## windsor96vr6 (Aug 3, 2005)

db1.8t said:


> Yes this makes sense. i am going to attempt this soon as I just got the relays.
> 
> Thank you very much.:thumbup:


I am doing this sometime this week, so PM me if you need help.... relays ftw :thumbup:


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

windsor96vr6 said:


> I am doing this sometime this week, so PM me if you need help.... relays ftw :thumbup:


Dude need serious help. Got mine today and have no idea how to hook these up. Isnt anyone in the tri-state area savvy with this stuff that I can pay or program up there video in motion for helping me. Cmon all the people I vagged and did there VIM I cant find one person to help me with this, lol.

Frankie
Ok heres what im working with. So basically what I would really like to do is have the LED's on all the time. Now from what I understand when I plug them in that will take care of my turn signals, the other 3 wires and resistors are for the LEDS, this is where Im lost. Here are the pics, tell me what you think about installation

Frankie


----------

